# pregunta sobre sonido stereo y 2.1



## Cirdan (May 13, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Tratando de analizar como funciona el 2.1 me surge esta duda. Es una señal stereo de la que se "saca" un canal para el subwoofer?
Si es así, cuando vemos una pelicula con sonido 5.1 que está enviando una señal que tiene que pasar por el decodificador que manda luego un canal al subwoofer, si lo escuchamos con un sistema 2.1 esa señal que debería salir por el subwoofer se escucha o no es decodificada y entonces se pierde?
Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar a entender como funcionan estos equipos para ver si me armo algo para escuchar bien las pelis.
Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 13, 2008)

El 2.1 como dices funciona con una señal estereo, a la que se le aplica un filtro activo donde solo pasan las frecuencias bajas que luego son amplificadas por una potencia para el subwoofer.

Con respecto al 5.1 de un DVD, debieras pasarlo a ESTEREO para escucharlo en un Home 2.1, pues sino no solo estas perdiendo la señal del subwoofer, sino tambien la de los parlantes traseros, exceptuando los graves que pudieran salir por los canales frontales a los que seguramente tienes conectado el 2.1.

Algunos DVD tiene salida ESTERO ademas de la 5.1, chequea el conexionado


----------



## Cirdan (May 15, 2008)

Muchas gracias PATEDEFUA, entonces cuando veo un DVD en la PC, la señal que en 5.1 debería salir por el subwoofer, como la placa de sonido la saca en stereo, está está completa en la señal stereo, no le falta nada de lo que está en 5.1 y solo hay que separar los bajos con un crossover, amplificarlos y saldrán bien completos por el subwwofer? Estoy bien o me olvido de algo?
Es que tengo dos bafles "Hitachi" con un amplificador stereo minimo (es el que viene dentro de los parlantitos chinos que vienen con la PC) que uso en la PC principalmente cuando veo peliculas y quisiera armar un "equipo" 2.1 con un subwoofer para escuchar todo el sonido que se supone que debe escucharse.
Si alguien puede darme mas datos, avisarme si me falta ver algo o si estoy buscando algo que no es posible, por favor diganmelo!
Muchas gracias!


----------

